# Looking for background music for our Vortex Tunnel



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Any suggestions on what I should have playing in our spinning walk through tunnel? Need something with an Alice In Wonderland theme featuring the rabbit or Alice falling. It is called the "Rabbit Hole" and visitors have to walk through a tree opening and make it down the tunnel to get to the next set. I'm looking for music with loud pulsing dizzying sounds that effect vertigo and uneasiness. Not necessarily circus fun house music, but eerie falling-down-a-hole, swirling, echoing, can't-find-my-way-out music. Is there such a track? Thanks for the clues because I have been looking but nothing yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmmm, yes it does exists  I'm sure I have something that may / should be along those lines,........however will take me a bit to cruz thru _all _my stuff ( though I have a general idea of which of my SFX file folders to search ) to find a few that would most likely work for your needs. Have a lot on my plate biz wise at the moment, so unless someone else finds something, give me some time & I'll see what I can come up with ! 

May not need to be loud ( which may end up more annoying to ToTers than effective ), just very disturbing.......


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

DarkLord,
Yes, agree, on the "loud" being not tolerable for some. Wrong choice of descriptive words. Heavy metal music or loud cymbals are not what Wonderland needs either. Thank you, I do appreciate your efforts. You seem to be the magician who knows just the perfect disturbing something people are looking for. I guess I mean that I'm looking for something alien, throbbing, annoying that makes visitors need to get out of the tunnel. Maybe something that goes from soft to a crescendo that simulates swirling around and around (I'm thinking of kettle drums starting low then getting more frantic then fading away again or space ship machinery that makes a whirring sound). Perhaps I need to listen to the Tim Burton movie sound track again. Thanks for looking; I've been checking into others too. CrazyNancy


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I like this version of "Sweet Dreams (are made of this)" by Emily Browning. It's on the soundtrack from the movie "Suckerpunch".I think it has an ethereal, spooky quality to it.






I also like many of the tracks from the soundtrack to "The Uninvited" (which, ironically, stars the aformentioned Emily Browning), composed by Christopher Young. Most of the tracks on this album have that same etherreal, spooky quality to them.











I'm not sure that these are what you had in mind, but I thought they may be fitting to your vortex tunnel.


EDIT: Okay, you posted again while I was compiling this post. I know these tracks aren't exactly "disturbing", but maybe they'd add a certain creepiness anyway, especially if your haunt has something shocking as they exit the vortex tunnel...sort of a "lull 'em into a false sense of security" thing.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Pumpkinhead,
Wonderful choices, definitely the swirling feeling. I like several of The Uninvited scores, especially the 1:34 minute clip (a dance with no one) certainly is tense. There is the spinning feeling and I think I hear breaking glass. This creepy clip will make them want to get out of the tunnel!! Our next set after the tunnel is the Mad Hatter's Tea Party, so I think this is along the line I was hoping for; very Tim Burtonish. I do appreciate your input. Are these clips downloadable? I should just try it and make a loop of one I find that is just perfect. Thank you so much for helping me zero in on a score that will give our event rave reviews. Nancy


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad to help, Crazy Aunt Nancy. I've really gotten into movie soundtracks recently. I really, really like the scores from "The Uninvited", "The Ring/ Ring2", and "Shutter". I also like selected songs from other soundtracks that have that ethereal feel to them, like the song from "Suckerpunch". Great ambient background music, and I find it inspirational when working on props or other Halloween stuff.

I downloaded all of "The Uninvited" soundtrack and the individual track from "Suckerpunch" from Amazon's mp3 music store. For most of their songs, you can download single tracks if you don't want the entire album. 

If you get a chance, go to youtube and check out tracks from "Shutter" and "The Ring", too.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, here goes on "The Uninvited" and the "Suckerpunch" hunt...I too love inspirational music when I'm making new friends. I don't have many friends, so I make my own. They don't argue or patronize, they just tell me "another arm would be nice" or "I look better in red", so I accommodate. Animation and makeup is good, but sound makes them come to life! Thanks much, CAN


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

"The Worms Are Lurking" by Dead Rose Symphony 
"Bridge Between Worlds" and "The Nether Realm" by Buzz-Works


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

AMM: Well.............now there's an approach I never came across. I apologize for not being musically inclined, so I've never heard of these groups. But I am pleasantly surprised. I like Buzz-Works' "The Nether Realm" for it's alien qualities. Certainly shocking and eerie. But I like the Dead Rose Symphony the best. I love the echos, the pounding and the urgency. I found a group of bits on Amazon.com and fixed on "The Masquerade Ball". Now that is what I am looking for to get Alice out of that tunnel. I'll keep looking for some free downloads that I can loop. But who can argue with .99 for a 3 minute clip? Thank you so much for helping guide me to some quality sounds.
CAN


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

It's also worth noting that Tribal Gothic also has some material that's well-suited for use in vortex tunnels (many of which are available for free download).


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Pink Floyd "Time".


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Abunai said:


> Pink Floyd "Time".


I have to disagree. I think if you're going to use a track from "Dark Side of The Moon", then the track (just before "Time") "On The Run" is probably best suited for a vortex tunnel. In fact, someone at this year's Transworld did exactly that. Here's LurkingInTheDark's video from Transworld. You can hear that track playing (as he's going through a vortex tunnel) from 4:40 to 4:50 in the video:






But if I was going to use _any one track _from Pink Floyd for a vortex tunnel, my choice would be an excerpt from "Echoes"; the part from 11:25 till about 14:45 is epic:


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

You are right. As big a fan of Pink Floyd's music as I am, I have to sheepishly admit that I confused "On the Run" and "Time". Probably because they were always played together on the radio station I grew up with.
That excerpt from "Echos" is good. That would work well at just about any point is a haunted attraction.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

AMM, I've listened to many artists now since I started this hunt in January. Thanks to your suggestions, I keep coming back to the feel that you have insight for. I do like Tribal Gothic very much. Several of their pieces have too much pounding, too irritating or too industrial for the Tim Burton story line. I did like "Finding the Higgs Boson.." (industrial but lots of fantasy), "Pieces of a Dragonfly..." (more dreamlike, yet unsettling), but "A Failed Event in Time..." has the best fairy-tail-like quality and spinning ambient tones. I could relate to falling and imagining objects whizzing by as in falling down the Rabbit Hole. You're the best  I now have four select downloads from different artists that I can loop together to give us over an hour of a Vortex Tunnel ride to remember. CAN


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

This is Adam Pendse's "The Lake" with an Alice in Wonderland vocal track I made a while back featuring various passages from the book read on top of each other. I think it sounds a little disorienting...


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

repo-man,
This is very creepy, unsettling, very under the influence! But Lewis Carroll, the author of Alice in Wonderland, was said to have been on opiates at the time he wrote Alice and Through the Looking Glass. That is why I love Tim Burton's spin on an old classic, and Johnny Depp is SO perfect for his role. Your rendition here with the rambling reading does the classic justice. I would love to borrow your mix to play in transition from the tunnel to the Mad Hatter's Tea Party. 
CAN


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Forgot to include download link. Here you go:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5a2sfo7fn5fwcll


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Wonderful! Thanks, CAN


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

Check Out http://www.audiozombiesound.com for very disturbing sounds. All handmade in a sound for film studio


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I believe a number of Lindsey Stirling songs would work, they are fusion of musical styles....

Elements, Transcendence, Shadows, Stars Align, Anti Gravity...

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....2j2.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.N4AgrajYc0Y


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Try "No Escape" at cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 It has a whirling dervish sound to it plus as the title says....No Escape


----------

